# Mt Timpanogos.



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Took a hike with my wife and had a great time. I haven't been up there in years and this is my wife's first time up there. saw quite a few goats and deer up there. here is a link to the highlights video. Enjoy!!


----------

